# Ground Information for South of France



## marijalas (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any information as to how to get information regarding local stuff.  We want to do our own trip sans tours, but are not happy drivers unless there are only three other cars on the road.  I know, we live and drive in NYC without qualms but elsewhere, not so happy.  Malibu Village in Canet en rousillon tells us to take a taxi from Perpignan!  How, when and where to take taxis, what do they charge, if we have to do this all the time, it will present difficulties.  So far our route  is day trip to Carcassone, Couliere.  Also want to move on from there to Provence.  Any and all advice welcome...Thanks


----------



## X-ring (Jan 21, 2008)

marijalas said:


> Does anyone have any information as to how to get information regarding local stuff.  ... but are not happy drivers unless there are only three other cars on the road...  So far our route  is day trip to Carcassone, Couliere.  Also want to move on from there to Provence.



Here are some links to get you started.

http://www.franceguide.com/

http://www.provenceweb.fr/e/provpil.htm

I guess you'll be pretty miserable taking the super highways to get to Carcassone.  In that case you might consider taking the more thinly travelled high roads and enjoy the ruins of the Cathar castle at Peyrepertuse - you'll be hearing a lot about the Cathars in Carcassone.  If you need more than what Wikipedia provides on the Cathars, try http://www.cathares.org/

We enjoyed our weekend in Collioure very much. From there we did a quick trip into Spain to the town of Figueras to visit the fascinating Salvador Dali museum - here was from the area.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

We drove in the south of France several years ago.  Not a big deal.  We stayed in Carcasonne.  Getting the car into the city and then into our parking area was quite an adventure.

I wouldn't do taxis.  Find the cheapest car rental you can and learn the European signs and rules of the road.

I hope you enjoy the trip.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 21, 2008)

I would MUCH rather drive in France than in NYC.  I have driven in the area you post about, and it is not difficult.

Your best bet for car rental is probably www.europebycar.com or www.autoeurope.com


----------



## Conan (Jan 21, 2008)

The only peculiarity I found about highway driving in France was coming upon slow-moving trucks in the right lane.  So if you stay right you find yourself suddenly slowing to 30 mph (50 kph) in the right lane and then making a move to the left where people are running at 90 mph (150 kph).


----------



## X-ring (Jan 21, 2008)

> We drove in the south of France several years ago.  Not a big deal.  We stayed in Carcasonne.  Getting the car into the city and then into our parking area was quite an adventure. ... learn the European signs and rules of the road



I have a couple of pet peeves about driving in France. These apply to the particularly to national and secondary roads, not normally to the autoroutes:

a) lack of clarity in the options  

For instance I recall driving towards Carcassone on the D620 in order to head further south (past Carcassone) and being presented with the following options at a roundabout

1) Carcassone, for trucks is greater than yyy kilos
2) Carcassone, for trucks between xxx and yyy kilos
3) Carcassone 

Pray tell, what option do I take if I simply want to stay on the same road I was on (and hopefully bypass Carcassone completely) ?   


b) lack of confirmation once a decision has been made 

Typically in North America, as soon as you turn onto another road you get a sign providing an indication of what road you are now on.  Taking the example of the roundabout above, in France you can be 10-20 kilometers down a road before you finally get any indication of what road you are on.  Most annoying if it is not the road you hoped you had taken!  

c) inconsistency in arrows indicating direction

In North America an arrow pointing straight up means to continue straight ahead and an arrow pointing to the left means to take the next left turn. In France (and many other parts of Europe), *BOTH* types of arrows may be used to indicate continue going straight ahead.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

X-ring:  We lived in Europe for a few years and learned the "lingo" in order to drive (We had USAREUR licenses).  But, every so often, we'd be confused by a sign we didn't often see.

Anyway, I'm smiling at your post.  Thanks.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 21, 2008)

Bwolf said:


> every so often, we'd be confused by a sign we didn't often see.



The one sign foreign to most North Americans is the 'Main Road' diamond-shaped icon indicating your status re your road having the right of way, or not having the right of way. 

This can wreak havoc for you at the many intersections without traffic signals or stop/yield signs of any kind.  On a couple of occasions in smaller towns, a car would come shooting out of what seemed to be a much smaller side street and cutting me off forcing me to slam on the brakes.  It was only after wondering what I was missing and earning the meaning behind that icon that I realized that much bigger road does not automatically endow right of way.


----------



## jimbosee (Jan 25, 2008)

*Ground Information South of France!!!*

Hi marijalas,
                Just a thought.Look at buying a GPS in America,some have preloaded maps of Europe,as well as USA,and get your addresses in France,program the GPS,and away you go.Hope this helps.Regards Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------

